

Spies to be allowed to break speed limit under changes to UK motoring laws - rwmj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25703725

======
7952
I wonder if their cars will be marked? Otherwise what is to stop them getting
pulled over like everyone else.

~~~
rwmj
Almost no one is "pulled over" in the UK for speeding. You get caught by a
speed camera and a letter with a fine and possible court summons drops through
your letterbox a few days later.

------
vaadu
If you get pulled over how do you get out of the ticket without being outted
as an agent?

~~~
letstryagain
Accept the ticket and have it squashed later?

